# Gentoo Portage Multimedia Overlay nutzen

## benjamin200

Hallo Leute,

bin über Gentoo Portage Multimedia Overlay gestolpert und würde mir gerne denn mplayer-svn mit der WMV Unterstützung runterladen. Leider bekomme ich nach dem vorgehen wie auf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382903.html beschrieben keine Packages aus dem Overlay geladen. Meine make.conf habe ich für rsync angepasst und auch synchronisiert. Jemand eine Idee oder einen nützlichen Tipp für mich  :Smile: 

Benny

----------

## kurt

hallo,

mögliche ursache kleiner schreibfehller in der make.conf

was steht in deiner make.conf PORTDIR_OVERLAY=

und wie sie der pfad zum zu ebuild aus.

beispiel: PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/opt/gentoo/portage"

 /opt/gentoo/portage/net-mail/dbmail/dbmail-2.1.7.ebuild

gruss

kurt

----------

## May-C

kannst ja das overlay via layman "installieren":

```
# echo "app-portage/layman" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emereg layman

# echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf
```

Dann noch das overlay hinzufügen:

```
# layman -f -a  kpex-media 
```

----------

## Storm.Xapek.de

Der overlay klingt ganz nett aber...

```

localhost ~ # layman -f -a  kpex-media

* Running command "/usr/bin/rsync -rlptDvz --progress --delete --delete-after --timeout=180 --exclude="distfiles/*" --exclude="local/*" --exclude="packages/*" rsync://kpex.no-ip.org/kpex-media/* /usr/portage/local/layman/kpex-media"...

rsync: failed to connect to kpex.no-ip.org: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

* Failed to add overlay "kpex-media".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

```

Ich benutzte Layman schon länger unter anderem für den xgl-overlay und den gentoo-de overlay.

Wo liegt den da der Fehler? Ich lese aus dem Fehler das kpex.no-ip.org nicht exestiert aber laut ping

```

localhost ~ # ping kpex.no-ip.org

PING kpex.no-ip.org (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

```

Bin ich wohl selsbt (also localhost) kpex.no-ip.org. Ich gebs zu von Netzwerk hab ich keine Ahnung.

Ich bitte um aufklärung   :Question: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

vllt steht in deiner /etc/hosts folgender eintrag

```
127.0.0.1 kpex.no-ip.org
```

wenn ja, dann sollte der raus   :Wink: 

----------

## Storm.Xapek.de

Nee da steht das nicht drin, wüsste auch nicht wie das da reinkommen sollte.

Wie gesagt mir kommt das ganze selbst schleierhaft vor. ka was da schiefläuft.

Kann mal noch jemand versuchen der layman hat den overlay zu installieren?

Nur um zu sehn wo das Problem liegt, bzw. eine Fehlerquelle auszulöschen.

EDIT: 

Der Server scheint nichts erreichbar zu sein. Vll. ists auch nur vorübergehend

Ich hab mal im englischen Thread gepostet, um den "Betreiber des Overlays" drauf 

aufmerksam zu machen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382903-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-175.html

Warum aber bei einem nicht erreichbaren Server der ping nach localhost

umgeleitet wird blick ich immernoch nicht. Habs mal auf einem anderen Rechner

testen lassen, mit demselben Ergebnis.Last edited by Storm.Xapek.de on Wed Aug 30, 2006 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[00:00:58]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$ping kpex.no-ip.org

PING kpex.no-ip.org (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from tobi-rechner (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.033 ms

64 bytes from tobi-rechner (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.034 ms

64 bytes from tobi-rechner (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.035 ms

```

Ich würde sagen, dass der no-ip Rechner aus ist...

Tobi

----------

## May-C

Auf jeden Fall geht es seit heute morgen wieder... 

Einfach nochmals versuchen

----------

## NewbieSascha

Was ist denn "overlay"?  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

bei mir steht in der /etc/make.conf

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/multimedia-portage"

```

dort hab ich auch mit sync den portage geladen, aber die Packages werden über emerge nicht angeboten. Muss ich da noch was aktivieren?

----------

## gimpel

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> bei mir steht in der /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/multimedia-portage"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> SiRiUS tom # grep KEYWORD `equery which mplayer-cvs`
> 
> KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"
> 
> 

 

vielleicht?

----------

